# can anybody tell me what is Screamer Pipe ?



## aobblink (Dec 16, 2010)

i dunno what is it . maybe out let pipe or front pipe ?_?


----------



## Tomolo (Dec 7, 2010)

You release the wastegate exhaust gas directly into the atmosphere and not back into the exhaust system.


----------



## souroull (Jul 21, 2008)

When wastegate gases are dumped to the atmosphere through a short pipe and not routed back to the exhaust

The short pipe is the screamer


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## D-Ranged (Aug 16, 2007)

GTR-Dreamer said:


>


Thats techincally not a screamer pipe as its plumbed back into the exhaust.


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

But it is still an external one.


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

Look at the middle exhaust on an F40


----------



## bazza1 (Aug 18, 2007)

*F40*

Cheers Mook,

I've always wondered why the F40 had three tailpipes when it's a V8.



Baz


----------



## spikem603 (Nov 9, 2010)

ive heard a few cars going passed with a screamer fitted and they sound crap!! 

i think thats why alot of people prefer to re-route the pipe back into the exhaust so you dont hear that awful sound.


----------



## D-Ranged (Aug 16, 2007)

GTR-Dreamer said:


> But it is still an external one.


No its an external wastegate, as in its not inside the turbo with an actuator.

The screamer pipe is the small pipe that comes off the external wastegate and vents to atmosphere, the one in your pic is going back into the exhaust.


----------



## mjwebb48 (Jun 22, 2010)

spikem603 said:


> ive heard a few cars going passed with a screamer fitted and they sound crap!!
> 
> i think thats why alot of people prefer to re-route the pipe back into the exhaust so you dont hear that awful sound.


If you think they sound awful I dont think youve heard one, and if you have, maybe a diesel of some desrciption will be more suitable for you!


----------



## Wade (Jul 31, 2008)

spikem603 said:


> ive heard a few cars going passed with a screamer fitted and they sound crap!!
> 
> i think thats why alot of people prefer to re-route the pipe back into the exhaust so you dont hear that awful sound.


Get one, there chavtastic!


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

are they of any benefit though?


----------



## gtr-loz (Feb 10, 2006)

not that i know of, just sound loud! not for the faint hearted


----------



## spikem603 (Nov 9, 2010)

@mjwebb48-what ever flicks your switch mate. 

bet you wear a hooded top and a burberry hat, and drive around in your dads car with a fake dump valve giving it WHOOOSHH!!! in Aldi car parks trying to impress all the schoolies.


----------

